# HAVE you breastfed someone else's baby?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Just leading off the other poll, how many MDC mama's HAVE actually BF'd someone else's baby? (rather than sorting through the replies of who has as opposed to who would in the other thread)

I BF'd my SIL's baby for about a week when my SIL was admitted to the hospital at only 1 week PP with serious health conditions. Unfortunately she didn't choose to keep up BF'ing afterwards. But I was happy to help.

I know there are more "wet nurses" out there.


----------



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I have breastfed a friend's baby. She was busy in the kitchen and my dd wasn't glued to me at the moment.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

I bf a friend's tandem nurslings as well as DS and have pumped for a few others. Straight from the tap is so much easier though


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

im not opposed to it but i just don't know any other moms who bf...i think that it would be a great gift to be able to give


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't. No one I know nurses or nursed.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

No, and I highly doubt I ever will.


----------



## earthyamber (Apr 9, 2007)

For a few weeks I breastfed a baby I was babysitting for. She was sick and the moms milk was drying up from working and the baby was refusing formula, so the mom asked if I could nurse her during the day and I did. I had to quit babysitting after 2 weeks though when her dad got in trouble with our apartments. However, I am happy that I did nurse her and I would do it again if it ever came up.


----------



## BakingMama (Oct 18, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## pleiades (Apr 12, 2007)

This is such an interesting question. I have not and I don't think I will ever, but I would certainly do it if the situation came up. When a friend had trouble breastfeeding and needed to suppliment with formula I offered her my frozen breastmilk and she said "thanks but no thanks" and I felt stupid for offering.

I think most of my friends are much too... ? conservative? or, something, not sure what the right word is, but I can't imagine the situation ever coming up. I wish I lived in a different world sometimes. It makes me sad.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

and I'd do it again in a heartbeat if the need came up!


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

I'm the "other." I haven't directly nursed any babies other than my own, but I've given my pumped milk to two other moms whose babies needed supplements.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I pumped for my niece and breastfed her once. She didn't latch well though because her Mama had much smaller breasts and nipples than me.


----------



## bryannastreasure (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, I have!

Z was 3 months old and 7#'s GERD and Failure to Thrive. I nursed him as often as I could and sent a gallon of frozen with hime. He surpased my son in height and weight within a year. so much for FTT! It was a little weird the first time when his daddy came to pick him up and I was nursing him, but was fine after that.

Three months later I sent milk home with C who had 'issues' and they were tube feeding him.

I've also nursed a friends baby when we were out camping and the stove ran out of gas and she couldn't boil the water for formula.

and I have resisted the urge to feed that strangers baby, the one that is crying just right to make me tingle, but no one is even looking at the wee one...

I politely offered to nurse/send milk for my brother's boy, but was declined.

I would do it anytime. I would feed any hungry child who enters my house. Just be sure about allergies before you feed them.
Love and Light,
Bryanna


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

I haven't, but I would.


----------



## <<<Scarlet>>> (May 19, 2005)

I have....The childs mom is my friend and was trying to get her daughter to nurse again (after a year of no boob, long story as to why...)
She thought that if she got milk from me, it would help her nurse from her momma again...Her daughter latched on and LOVED the milk, so she nursed ALL THE TIME from her mom... she is 2.5 now...
My son who is 6 months younger was very jealous!!!


----------



## dinah (Aug 12, 2004)

I have.
We have a regular babysitting trade with 3 other families in our AP group. I've BF those 3 (sometimes tandem with my DS) and they've all fed mine. I just hope I can find some similar moms when number 2 arrives.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I think this is so neat! I would only do this with close friends, but I definitely would do it! I was only able to nurse my son 5 weeks. I'm hoping next time will be MUCH different!

I didn't vote since I wasn't able to nurse my own even.


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Another other. Have donated pumped BM. I would wetnurse in a heartbeat should there be a need.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

No, but I definitely would if the opportunity arose!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I haven't, but I would. My mom nursed one of my cousins once.

I wouldn't have let someone nurse my child though. If I had been able to nurse,then under some circumstances, I might if I knew the person very very well.


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

I voted no, but only because there's been no need/opportunity. If someone I knew wanted/needed me to nurse their child (and I currently had a nursling, of course), I would most definitely be willing to help out.


----------



## boobyjuicex3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XanaduMama* 
No, but I definitely would if the opportunity arose!









:


----------



## mama2jack (Mar 6, 2007)

I voted other because I didn't nurse another baby, but my bf gave me some of her milk for my ds when I was readmitted to hospital 1 wk pp. I had to drinkcontrast for an MRI and had to pump & dump for 24 hrs ( or mabye it was a cat scan I was a bit out of it)


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup...
I have nursed 2 of my close friends kids...and my closest friend watched my little guy while I was doing some consulting...and she and Jack had a great nursing relationship (that was very different then my nursing relationship with Jack...

I have also pumped and donated milk for families


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Yep- a couple of different babies on various occasions. All were the children of friends and I was babysitting. In both cases, the mother was the one who first suggested it to me if I felt comfortable with it.

One little boy I watched everyday M-F cried for 3 straight weeks. Finally his mom brought up the issue of cross-nursing. I nursed him the next day and the crying stopped. He was finally okay with being left with me. The mom, a student, was able to finish out the semester.

I even tandem nursed him and my ds out in public a couple of times, lol.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi* 

One little boy I watched everyday M-F cried for 3 straight weeks. Finally his mom brought up the issue of cross-nursing. I nursed him the next day and the crying stopped. He was finally okay with being left with me. The mom, a student, was able to finish out the semester.

I was babysitting my goddaughter and she was very distraught. I nursed her for a few minutes and she was great after that. I think that it helped her to understand that she could trust me.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

I nursed my sister's baby when she went out to run an errand and it took longer than she thought it would. We had agreed that it was o.k. ahead of time and I couldn't stand the thought of her DH (who was home too) making the baby a bottle when I was sitting there full of milk. Her DH shrugged and said "whatever". Her baby latched right on and drank (which felt a little weird because he nursed differently than my son) and he was then fine until my sister got home.

I also dry nursed my sister's daughter when I was a teenager (before I had kids) because she wouldn't stop crying. That hurt and didn't help for more than a couple of minutes.

I dry nursed a friends baby (after I had weaned my oldest) because the baby was looking for comfort and her mama needed a break. That kind of hurt too.

And, while it was a little evil and I have never told them, I briefly latched my brother's baby when he was a newborn because my SIL said he hurt her to nurse him (so she pumped). I stayed with them one night the first week to help them and was up in the middle of the night trying to dropper feed the baby. I wanted to see how his latch was and if he was doing anything weird. He was fine. But I didn't want to hurt her feelings or make her feel weird/inferior/like I thought she was lying, so I didn't mention it...Just tried the next day (all day) to help her get him latched to her properly and be supportive. It was a failure and I decided that I really should not be interfering with them (even though it broke my heart).


----------



## MikoMum (Jan 4, 2006)

I haven't but I would!

Actually one of my best friends nearly 'borrowed' my 5 week old daughter to help induce labor but we ended up not getting there in time (she had to be induced because of dangerously high blood pressure).


----------



## kavitha (Oct 8, 2005)

no...but i would....


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

No, but my daughter was breast fed by someone else. My dh went to a baby shower with dd while I was at work and my dd started to scream. Dh was trying to get a bottle warmed up and one of the other moms offered to nurse her so she could eat right away. I was like cool, then you didn't have to dip into my stash! I totally would if I had milk and the other mom was okay with it.


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep, I nursed a friend's newborn when she was having serious latch issues (mom had severe inverted nipples and various other physiological problems.)


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I voted "other" because I have donated milk to moms I know personally. So, I didn't breastfeed their babies, but I did provide them with breast milk.


----------



## Alohamelly (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled* 
I haven't, but I would.

Ditto.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I never have.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

no, but I would if the other mom was okay with it. My sister nursed my son once, he was about 9 mos and popped off though, giggling. I think for a younger babe it might work out better.


----------



## esthersmom (Nov 3, 2006)

no but I think I would. I was just talking to an older mom who said she did that for a friend who was drying up and I thought it was a wonderful idea...


----------



## zansmama (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryannastreasure* 

I have resisted the urge to feed that strangers baby, the one that is crying just right to make me tingle, but no one is even looking at the wee one...










:

haven't nursed anyone's kid yet, but I totally would!


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, I used to nurse my nephew on the three days a week I babysat him for my sister. At 1 yr he weaned to a cup so I stopped. I have also given EBM to several friends for their babies, and have had my baby breastfed by a friend when I was sick; and given two of my newborns EBM from friends.


----------



## momma4fun (Jan 23, 2007)

I haven't but I would LOVE to. I would love to have such a close relationship with another family that we could take turns babysitting and know our babies were well cared for!!!


----------



## AwakenedMama (Apr 16, 2007)

When I was preparing to go back to work and very anxious that I wouldn't be able to pump enough, I joked with my husband that he could bring DD to the maternity center where she was born (a few blocks from our house) and find a lactating mom there. But, seriously, if the issue had come up, I would have gladly had one of my good friends feed her (who had a baby 4 days after mine).

My fears were unfounded. I have now donated lots of milk to the milk bank at my birth center.

adrienne


----------



## kdlizmama (Sep 1, 2006)

No, but my son nursed from my Sister-in-law when I was in physical therapy once, and I nursed from my aunt when I was a baby. I definitely would if it was needed.


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

I've nursed my sister's baby and my best friend's baby. And my sister has nursed my dd.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

my sil and i were just talking about this, she has no kids yet but plans on having ahouseful, like me and i was wonder ing if she was okay with the idea. so i hesitantly brought it up and she said she didn't care-so i would imagine as close as we live to each other we will end up nursing each others babies. also, my son loves her so much (seriously the order goes mommy, daddy, aunt becca, the rest of the world in no particular order) he has tried to nurse her before!


----------



## jandc_hammond (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniedb* 
Another other. Have donated pumped BM. I would wetnurse in a heartbeat should there be a need.

Me, too


----------



## shanti1 (Jun 30, 2006)

no

I would consider it only for one close friend who's pregnant w/quads and has had a double masectomy after breast cancer. only her.....only her babies.....and I doubt she would ask or be comfortable with it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I havnt had the pleasure but I would in a heartbeat if I was asked to.


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

I have not nursed anyone else. But my SIL has nursed my then 18 month old son. She babysat him for about 9 months and in the beginning she would nurse him at naptime or if he was very upset. Just when a little one needs comfort when away from mama.

I would do it if the opportunity came up.

Rebecca


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I haven't but I would if asked to. As long as it's a mama I know well, and I know is free any clear of any disease that could possibly be transmitted through breastmilk, than I'm fine.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

No, but I would ... and I'd love to have someone else nurse mine, too! Especially if she could spend the night at my house and take some of the middle-of-the-night feedings.







:


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I am giving my "extra" milk to a friend whose baby was having trouble gaining weight (his mom is breastfeeding and pumping, but still not getting enough milk, so is also supplementing). I pump every day and send the milk to my friend's baby so that his parents can feed him (they live only a few houses away). We have a third friend who is also pumping for baby boy. It's a pretty sweet arrangement, and he just gained a pound in two weeks!


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

No but I probably would.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

No, but I so wanted to today after watching my screaming 6 month old niece rooting around searching for a breast on my MIL and then being fed soy formula by her parents since breastfeeding has now ceased. It was SO hard to watch her cry and cry. I wanted to pull her to breast so badly.


----------



## xakana (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zansmama* 
haven't nursed anyone's kid yet, but I totally would!

Ditto! I did have a friend nurse Lilly right after I had surgery.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

I have nursed a friends daughter while babysitting. I think it was more for comfort for her, because she was going through seperation anxiety, and she needed it to calm down.

I wasnt sure how I would feel about doing it, until it happened. I was actually kind of hesitant to put her on at first. But once I nursed her, it wasn't weird, like I had sort of anticipated it to be. I think its because I dont feel like mine and my daughters breastfeeding relationship is what has bonded us. A lot of people talk about the intense bond they feel from breastfeeding, but its just not that way with us. I am absolutely bonded to my daughter, but I dont attribute it to the breastfeeding.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I haven't but would if the opportunity was there


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't but I certainly would!!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Other = No, but I would be perfectly fine doing so should the need arise. A friend of mine has pacified my baby at her breast when I was working a couple hours a day - but her youngest child is 14 so it's been quite a few years since she's produced any milk.

love and peace.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't have any babies yet but someday I would feel honored to feed a friends child.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

No, but I would if the opportunity arose. I'm not close enough to anyone who is passionate enough about nursing to want me to.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I have breastfed my sisters youngest baby once while she was shopping and I was the only lactating person waiting for her in the car







My sister was fine with it but thinks her husband would think it was really weird.

I would help a friend or family if they wanted me to but I wouldn't do it without previous permission from the mom. I have to admit it is strange to think of someone else breastfeeding my child but I wouldn't hesitate breastfeeding another. If I was completely unable to breastfeed as an infant I am sure I would be fine with it though. Stange how we can drink milk from a 4 legged animal without batting an eye but from another human? Yikes!


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

This thread keeps coming up in this Forum once in a while. It is good because one sees and reacts to new experiences, trends and views. I have two directions of comments to offer.

One is regarding the Poll. The option "Yes" could better have a separate Sub-Section eliciting information whether it was done regularly or frequently versus done in emergency / special situations once or twice. Similarly, as someone has already pointed out, in case of "No" whether nursing someone else's baby involving cross nursing or shared nursing was not done because there was no opportunity or need never arose versus one would not do under any circumstances. Personally, I have been in cross nursing / shared nursing relationship for over 4 years now with my co-wife (that is, within the family) and with two fast friends of mine (where it is more a matter of reinforcing our relationship and meeting our occasional needs). I have found the experience very rewarding and free from any problems whatsoever. I intend to continue doing it.

Two, recently I came across a reference cited below that confirms rising trend in favour of cross-nursing / wet nursing and shared nursing in western countries under the pressure of jobs taken up by mothers. In my country too, I know two or three cases where mothers are mutually pursuing arrangements of shared nursing responsibility as one or both of them are having responsibilities / vocations outside home. This also goes to confirm my belief that the incidenc of such practices is much higher than made out to be medical warnings notwithstanding as women are shy and also do not want to give opportunity to others to make unpleasant comments.
The references (actually it is the same article) are:
<http://tinyurl.com/2jhpwd> and
<http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0.9171.1612710.00.html?cnn=yes>
Uzra


----------



## heidi_m (May 5, 2006)

I have not but would have no problem with it at all... further, I would greatly prefer my own child to be nursed by someone else, or have her pumped milk, than receive formula if I should somehow become unable to feed him myself.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

I just came home from nursing the neighbor's baby. Her in-laws (they all live together) came over a few nights ago and we talked about how the nursing relationship is not going well. The mom is having some nipple pain issues and the doc had advised supplementing with formula (bad doc!). I told them that I hate to see the baby get formula and that I'd be happy to help nurse her or pump for her if they wanted. They thanked me and that was the end of it. Until last night. They called after I'd already gone to bed, saying that the baby was screaming, showing signs of colic, gassy, etc. I told them it was the formula, throw it out, give her nothing but mother's milk and she'd be fine. (She was.) I went over this morning and the mother has a serious nipple ulcer, so I gave her some healing nipple cream, some breast pads, a couple of nursing bras (she didn't have any), a bottle of ES Tylenol, and a nipple shield. I stayed for a couple of feedings and they were doing better, but I ended up nursing the baby before I left because the mother was hurting. Baby's latch is ok, a little shallow, but her mouth is much smaller than my guy's, even though they were born six days apart. It wasn't weird at all, not even a little bit. I'll happily go back over if she needs me to. I'd actually like to go, because I have more milk than I know what to do with and nowhere to donate it.


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

I voted other. I have donated bm, but not directly nursed another child.


----------



## wannalilcountry (Apr 28, 2007)

I voted no, but I would if requested to, or if a need arose, I wouldnt hesitate, babies are babies, thigs happen, and I do have 2 nu nu's,lol.


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted other because I would have bf my nephew who was 11 months older than my daughter if my sister would have let me. I babysat him all the time and he would BEG and cry to nurse. It was heartbreaking.







:


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

No, but their is a little boy that I was watching I could tell that he wanted to nurse(mom had weaned him). If I had a better relationship w/the mother I would have in a heart beat. Yes I could nurse another person's child.

I felt sorry for the little boy. I guess that is the emotional part of giving milk.


----------



## TheJoyfulMom (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## Island_Mama (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiesmommy* 
I voted other because I would have bf my nephew who was 11 months older than my daughter if my sister would have let me. I babysat him all the time and he would BEG and cry to nurse. It was heartbreaking.







:

omg, I think I would of given in, that sounds very heartbreaking!

answering the poll, no I haven't, but I think it would be such a great thing to be able to offer if the chance arose.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidi_m* 
I have not but would have no problem with it at all... further, I would greatly prefer my own child to be nursed by someone else, or have her pumped milk, than receive formula if I should somehow become unable to feed him myself.










Exactly what I think.


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, I have nursed another person's baby.

He was being breastfed by his mother, but she was a midwife and was out at a birth. At the time, I was apprenticing (was not invited to the birth) and was watching the baby for her. I had my own nursling too at the time, and sometime in that night I heard him stirring and ran upstairs with my own little one, and settled them both in nursing.

I remember having the odd thought of how weird it was, but then the li'l guy looked up at me, popped off my nipple, gave me a huge grin with sparkly blue eyes and laughed at me. I realized I was silly to feel any kind of weirdness whatsoever at that moment. To him, I was just offering loving comfort and milk- and with that, he re-latched, and he and my daughter drifted off to happy, milky dreams.

Children are truly the best teachers of truth. I found this experience to be quite edifying and eye-opening. It made me take stock of my hang-ups and my preconceived notions about my body, about its function and about boundaries.

I really felt quite beautiful in that moment when his smile radiated toward me and my heart, his love of the milk and the comfort. I have since lost touch with the midwife and her children though I know, since he was born about 3 weeks after my daughter, today he is 24 years old.

This is one of the most significant experiences in my life.

J.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
I haven't. No one I know nurses or nursed.

It's always amazing to me when I hear something like this. I've met literally ONE person who didn't nurse her kids as much as it was possible (I do know a couple of people who had serious supply issues despite trying pretty much everything, and who therefore supplemented with formula).

Which just goes to show that it all depends on where you live. The most mainstream moms I've met still nursed for 9-15 months.


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

I would like to...just to see how different it is.....joked with a friend about switching kids but she didnt take me up on it.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I have not but would in a heartbeat if I could and had the opportunity. I think I'm making "just enough" for my little guy though. It would be such a beautiful gift.

I would not want my son to be nursed by someone else though unless I knew the person REALLY well - only because of diseases that could be passed through breast milk.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

other = not yet but i am going to

Ok Aaron and I have been freinds since jr high, which is in fact longer than we will admit to now -- way longer than we admit to









We are in fact sisters, address each other as such and my folks address her boys as grandsons and her mom is Grandma Marti to Theo. We were both raised family is what you make it and our have welcomed us together.

well she has two boys who are now 7 and 5 andf will be 8 and almost 6 when the babies arrive. they are my godsons.

*She is due 4 days after me.*

I never got to nurse DN1 or DN2 -- they were both weaned long before Theo (not looong actually) and while DN2 asked when Theo was 11 weeks, we didn't let him as we were dealing with boob obsession with him. he and DN1 did drink BM froma cup to see what it taseted like.

the 3 times she has seen T she has not been able to nurse him -- she was dry. adn while the plan was for T to help her relacte if they were able to adopt a baby -- that didn't happen.

I have slept with her boys and worn them, and she has done the same with T.

welllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll we are due within 4 days of each other -- and all the families are estaitc (and the DHs both worried







: ).

well yesterday on teh phone she said "so we are going to swap babies and nurse, right" and I said "OF COURSE and Theo can't wait either"

it is gonna be soooooooooooooo incredible wonderful.

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beyond sad they live in Penn and I live in Iowa -- such is life with FLEO hubbies in both places.

so while i have not yet nursed another mom's baby -- I WILL

thus the other....see you knew there was an other.

ETA:

Quote:

My sister was fine with it but thinks her husband would think it was really weird.
yes we fully expect o freak the hubbys out -- won't be the first, or last time, and actually teh hubbies are not the first men we've played mind games with -- ahhhhhhhhh you should have seen us from about 17 to 24 LOL


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm an "other". i haven't nursed any other babies directly, but i've given EBM to a friend for her DD because she would be away and didn't have any BM pumped for her child. i wouldn't have a problem with nursing another baby if both of the parents (not just the mom) were ok with it.


----------



## Sourire_Smile (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a bump cause I love this thread so much. I reference it whenever I can!


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

still waiting too -- sis and i are both due the same week ...


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I voted other, as I haven't but have babysat for a friend with the understanding that I would if he needed it.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Double post 1st half, all is next post.


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I voted No b/c I haven't, however, I would have if this little baby of a friend of mine I watched didn't have his 3 yr old brother with him (cause he would tell).
Mom left 2 with me and didn't leave anything for the baby, even though I know she could have b/c she pumps for work (has for 4 babies now). And the little guy had to fuss himself to sleep. I thought she would nurse him when she came to get him, no, made him wait until they got home which is 40 min from my house.
I wish I had nursed that poor baby, but he had a very watchful brother.

Oh, and this friend would probably freak out at the idea, so no I would not tell her either. Shame on me I know, but if you leave a hungry baby with me which would you rather a bottle of formula which I have or a bit of bm or have him cry himself to sleep hungry? Baring in mind her kids do not have food intolerances and I'm DF and GF anyway.

I'd rather someone feed my baby and tell me b/c they know I would not care, if I were careless enough to leave him with someone without sustainance.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

I feel guilty for saying this but, I have always wanted to
let a nursling suckle to bring my milk in.

I know its completely unrealistic and my own child is well..
3!! But i would give anything to have that feeling again.







:


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

I remember having the odd thought of how weird it was, but then the li'l guy looked up at me, popped off my nipple, gave me a huge grin with sparkly blue eyes and laughed at me. I realized I was silly to feel any kind of weirdness whatsoever at that moment. To him, I was just offering loving comfort and milk- and with that, he re-latched, and he and my daughter drifted off to happy, milky dreams.

Children are truly the best teachers of truth. I found this experience to be quite edifying and eye-opening. It made me take stock of my hang-ups and my preconceived notions about my body, about its function and about boundaries.

I really felt quite beautiful in that moment when his smile radiated toward me and my heart, his love of the milk and the comfort. I have since lost touch with the midwife and her children though I know, since he was born about 3 weeks after my daughter, today he is 24 years old.

This is one of the most significant experiences in my life.
Beautiful, just beautiful...







:


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electra375* 
I voted No b/c I haven't, however, I would have if this little baby of a friend of mine I watched didn't have his 3 yr old brother with him (cause he would tell).
Mom left 2 with me and didn't leave anything for the baby, even though I know she could have b/c she pumps for work (has for 4 babies now). And the little guy had to fuss himself to sleep. I thought she would nurse him when she came to get him, no, made him wait until they got home which is 40 min from my house.
I wish I had nursed that poor baby, but he had a very watchful brother.

Oh, and this friend would probably freak out at the idea, so no I would not tell her either. Shame on me I know, but if you leave a hungry baby with me which would you rather a bottle of formula which I have or a bit of bm or have him cry himself to sleep hungry? Baring in mind her kids do not have food intolerances and I'm DF and GF anyway.

I'd rather someone feed my baby and tell me b/c they know I would not care, if I were careless enough to leave him with someone without sustainance.

My friend was in that same situation, except that there wasn't an older sibling. She broke down and nursed the poor baby. She was nursing her own child and couldn't bear to listen to her crying anymore. Evidently there had been many occasions where mom didn't bring milk...my friend just couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## josephmaria (Sep 10, 2007)

I have nursed my sil's 2mo old baby for a day, when she was having problems to latch her.It felt good to be kind to her, but a bit awkward at the first time.
She latched perfectly on me and now she is able to feed her properly.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

I never have, but me and my two breastfeeding friends have discussed how any of us would nurse the other's child in a heartbeat if needed.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Nope, but I would.


----------



## joeysmom1729 (Sep 12, 2006)

No, haven't had the need to.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

I nursed 2 other babies besides my own.

I was a 6 week old baby I had to take care of overnight for a friend. She was actually a previous breastfeeding baby, but they switched to formula after only 2 weeks.

They said they could not get baby to nurse again. But she latched on me fine.

I gave up after trying to keep her happy all night long and getting no friggen sleep, and just popped her on the breast instead! LOL!

The other was a relative's baby who was about 6 mo old.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joyce in the mts.* 
Yes, I have nursed another person's baby.

He was being breastfed by his mother, but she was a midwife and was out at a birth. At the time, I was apprenticing (was not invited to the birth) and was watching the baby for her. I had my own nursling too at the time, and sometime in that night I heard him stirring and ran upstairs with my own little one, and settled them both in nursing.

I remember having the odd thought of how weird it was, but then the li'l guy looked up at me, popped off my nipple, gave me a huge grin with sparkly blue eyes and laughed at me. I realized I was silly to feel any kind of weirdness whatsoever at that moment. To him, I was just offering loving comfort and milk- and with that, he re-latched, and he and my daughter drifted off to happy, milky dreams.

Children are truly the best teachers of truth. I found this experience to be quite edifying and eye-opening. It made me take stock of my hang-ups and my preconceived notions about my body, about its function and about boundaries.

I really felt quite beautiful in that moment when his smile radiated toward me and my heart, his love of the milk and the comfort. I have since lost touch with the midwife and her children though I know, since he was born about 3 weeks after my daughter, today he is 24 years old.

This is one of the most significant experiences in my life.

J.

Beautiful!


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

I would nurse another baby in a heartbeat BUT I have a hard time with the thought of my baby being nursed by someone else. Does that sound weird?


----------



## gwerydd (Jun 7, 2007)

no, but i would.


----------

